# was tun mit Makrelen - ausser Ræuchern



## spinfisher (11. August 2007)

hat jemand schøne Ideen fuer ein paar Dutzend Makrelen, die jetzt schon geforen sind ? kann man die grillen?
Danke fuer |licht Eure Vorschlæge


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. August 2007)

*AW: was tun mit Makrelen - ausser Ræuchern*

Gegrillt oder gebraten - ein Gedicht! :l Boach, Makrelen sind einfach so was Leckeres! :m


----------



## Lachsy (11. August 2007)

*AW: was tun mit Makrelen - ausser Ræuchern*

einlegen wie eingelegte bratheringe. einfach genial


----------



## Freakadelle (12. August 2007)

*AW: was tun mit Makrelen - ausser Ræuchern*

Aus Makrelen kann man ganz hervorragende Steckerlfische machen


----------



## Heilbutt (13. August 2007)

*AW: was tun mit Makrelen - ausser Ræuchern*

Grillen, grillen, oder auch grillen!!!!!

Für mich ist die Makrele der beste Fisch zum grillen:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Nauke (13. August 2007)

*AW: was tun mit Makrelen - ausser Ræuchern*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Gegrillt oder gebraten - ein Gedicht! :l Boach, Makrelen sind einfach so was Leckeres! :m



Moin,

sach mal hast Du und auch andere, also habt ihr kein Problem mit dem tranigen
Geschmack eingefrorener Makrelen?

Ich bekomme Diese gebraten jedenfalls nicht runter. Soll dies beim Grillen anders
sein???

Hab mich gerade am WE diesbezüglich mit meinem Bruder unterhalten. Er mag
sie auch nur geräuchert. Er sitz nun auf einem Berg eingefrorener Makrelen (ich
sollte diese räuchern, hab aber dies Jahr weder Zeit noch Bock dazu) und brät
sie zu meinem Erstaunen weg.

Um den tranigen Geschmack zu beseitigen macht er folgendes:
Er brät die gereinigten Makrelen ganz kurz von allen Seiten an. Nun nimmter 
sie wieder aus die Pfanne und kratzt mit einem Messer die Haut mit samt der
braun/grauen Fettschicht ab. 
Erst danach würzt und paniert er sie und bratet sie nun wie jeden anderen
Fisch. Nach seiner Aussage sollen sie nun tadellos sein.

Gruß Nauke#h


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. August 2007)

*AW: was tun mit Makrelen - ausser Ræuchern*

Makrelen sind gegrillt einfach Wahnsinn. Wir waren im Juni in Holland auf Makrele und haben die leckeren Fischlis direkt auf dem Campingplatz filetiert. Die Filets wurden dann gut gewürzt (nur pfeffer und salz), mit frischen Tomaten belegt und mit scharfer chilisauße bestrichen. Danach jeweils 2 Stück in Alufolie verpackt und auf den Grill. War mit das leckerste was ich jemals an Fisch gegessen habe.


----------



## Tosch75 (13. August 2007)

*AW: was tun mit Makrelen - ausser Ræuchern*

1.) Markrele in Alufolie vom Grill is super lecker... gewaschen Markrele trocknen.  Bauchhöhle mit frischen Krautern ( Schnittlauch, Basilikum, Pertasile, bischen Knoblauch ) füllen und nen 1/4  Zitonenscheibe mit reinlegen.  Kirschtomaten  ein wenig kleinscheiden und auf die gesalzene Markrele legen. noch ein bischen Knoblauch/ Kräuterbutter oder Olivenöl dazu und inAlufolie einschlagen. Ab auf den Grill und langsam durchgaren .. Die Kräuter mit den Tomaten und Fischsaft geben eine super sauce ab, die mit frischem Baguette lecker schmeckt. 

Geht auch super mit Forelle und Zander.

2.)  Markrelenrolle

von der Markrele Filet schneiden. HAut aber dranlassen. Dann die Filets von der Fischseite mit Rauchsalz, und Gewürzen nach belieben bestreuen. Dünn geschnittene Zwiebelscheiben/ ringe auf die Fischseite legen und mit der Hautseite nach außen einrollen. mit einer Roladenklammer fixieren. Ich habe es schon mit Holzspießen probiert, aber dann fallen die Rollen außeinader.  Die Rollen kannst du auf dem Grill, oder im Notfall im Backofen garen. Wer mag, kann dann die Röllchen noch mit gewürztem Öl ( Knobi / Chilli / Kräuter/ oder sonstwas ) während des grillesn vorsichtig einpinseln . Vorsicht ! kann stichflammen geben, wenn Öl in die Glut kommt. 

Wichtig ist, dass der Fisch nicht zu heiß gegrillt wird. dann zerfällt er dir ganz schnell.

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, kann sie behalten ;-)


----------



## Heilbutt (13. August 2007)

*AW: was tun mit Makrelen - ausser Ræuchern*

Also ist seh normalerweise zu, daß ich gefrorene
Makrelen "Zeitnah" verwerte, da ja von allen Seiten
empfohlen wird fette Fische nicht lange zu lagern.
(Dann werden sie wohl ranzig)
Deshalb werden die bei mir nie älter als drei Monate.

Letzte Woche hat mir ein Kumpel erzählt, daß er
die letzten  Exemplare unserer gemeinsamen Fänge
auf dem Grill hatte, und sie schmeckten tadellos !?!

Die Fische waren bis dahin ziemlich genau elf Monate
eingefroren!!!!!

Ich hab extra nochmal nachgefragt:
Das Fleisch war fest und schmeckte keineswegs ranzig.
Vielleicht liegts daran das die Fische relativ klein waren
(so ca. 25 - 30 cm)?!?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## gismowolf (13. August 2007)

*AW: was tun mit Makrelen - ausser Ræuchern*

@Nauke
@Heilbutt
Wenn Fische mit sehr hohem Fettgehalt wie Makrelen und Heringe nicht innerhalb von 1,5 bis 2 Stunden nach dem Fang gekühlt oder eingefroren werden,dann werden sie tranig!!
Darum werden von unserer Norge-Crew Makrelen und Heringe sofort im Boot,nachdem sie vom Haken genommen werden,ausgenommen und nach einiger Zeit geht`s mit Volldampf zum Quartier,damit sie spätestens nach 2 Std nach dem Fang eingefroren werden können.So verarbeitete Heringe und Makrelen schmecken auch nach 10 Monaten im Gefrierschrank noch fantastisch!!


----------



## Nauke (14. August 2007)

*AW: was tun mit Makrelen - ausser Ræuchern*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @Nauke
> @Heilbutt
> Wenn Fische mit sehr hohem Fettgehalt wie Makrelen und Heringe nicht innerhalb von 1,5 bis 2 Stunden nach dem Fang gekühlt oder eingefroren werden,dann werden sie tranig!!
> Darum werden von unserer Norge-Crew Makrelen und Heringe sofort im Boot,nachdem sie vom Haken genommen werden,ausgenommen und nach einiger Zeit geht`s mit Volldampf zum Quartier,damit sie spätestens nach 2 Std nach dem Fang eingefroren werden können.So verarbeitete Heringe und Makrelen schmecken auch nach 10 Monaten im Gefrierschrank noch fantastisch!!



Das kannte ich noch nicht. Wenn das so funktioniert hast Du für mich das 
Makrelenangeln revolutioniert.

Danke für den Tipp welchen ich befolgen und Testen werde#h


----------

